# Looking for suitable Paradigm surround speakers



## kamenoff (Nov 6, 2011)

My system consist of Paradigm S6 (main), C5 (centre), PC-Ultra 13 (sub) and KEF Q50 surround. I power the system with Anthem P5. I would like to upgrade mainly my surround speakers.
The options I am considering are:
1. Buy S8 and use S6 as surround
2. Buy second pair S6
3. Buy Paradigm ADP 3

Any suggestions especially from guys who have Paradigm Siganature serries.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

As surrounds are generally meant to be used just above seating position (5-6ft) i'd go for the ADP's but if your room and wallet are big enough i'd go for option 1. 
That is what i'll be doing as well except i have 2 sets of the Studio 100's.:T
Good choice of speakers i might add.:T


----------



## kamenoff (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. 
It is not easy for anyone to spend money but you don't change your speakers every year and that is why I rather spend a bit extra than to regret it later on. I started with Paradigm C3 centre and I was so relieved that it was faulty so I could upgrade to C5 4 weeks later. I have been very happy with C6 but my Q50 is lacking dynamics and here we go, I have to upgrade. Mind you my Q50 served the purpose for nearly 20 years.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Hmmmm, tough decision. I guess a few of the usual important factors would be 1) your room setup, 2) the program material, and 3) your listening preferences.

If your room setup will allow a lot of placement options, then you're free to choose based on what you like. I think if it was me (and I was happy with the performance of the S6's) then I'd go with the ADP's for surround duty. It would be mostly movie watching for me, and I like having a less direct surround field.


----------



## kamenoff (Nov 6, 2011)

My room is quite large and I wouldn't had troubles finding place for larger speakers. I use my system 80% movies and 20% music. Thnks for the reply..appreciated.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, I think in that case, as long as you have a good placement option for them, I'd go with the ADPs for surrounds. In a big room they may give you a more immersive surround field (assuming the room isn't so big it will drown them out). But like I said, if you prefer more direct, localizable surrounds, and don't have trouble placing them properly, then another pair of the S6's would be a great addition.


----------

